# HS35 control cable broken-where to buy new?



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

the cable frayed and broke at the handlebar end. possibly a new ferrule piece could be put on? I looked on a parts site and it said the part was obsolete.

part number 5

All Years HS35 A SNOW BLOWER, JPN Honda Snowblower HANDLEBAR Diagram and Parts


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The "barrel" on the handlebar end of the cable...is that what broke? I'm sure you could use bicycle brake cable, cut it to length and slide it down inside your existing cable housing. MH


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> The "barrel" on the handlebar end of the cable...is that what broke? I'm sure you could use bicycle brake cable, cut it to length and slide it down inside your existing cable housing. MH


yeah the barrel part broke and went missing. I might take it to a local bike shop who is super reasonable on labor


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

it's not a barrel after all. more like a T shaped end.

see pictures


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Can you grind down a barrel until it is flat enough to fit? MH


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm not sure where to get a new barrel


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

You would go to the bike shop and buy brake cable as thick as you can get for strength. It comes with a barrel on one end, and nothing on the other end. The other possibility it to cut a nail of the right size and thickness, and spot weld it onto the end of the cable. Whatever works. For old machinery, you have to be creative. MH


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> You would go to the bike shop and buy brake cable as thick as you can get for strength. It comes with a barrel on one end, and nothing on the other end. The other possibility it to cut a nail of the right size and thickness, and spot weld it onto the end of the cable. Whatever works. For old machinery, you have to be creative. MH


I talked to an Ariens dealer who is Amish, he is going to fix it for me. and show me a 28" deluxe and a 24" compact


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You can always make your own cable ends.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That is pretty slick. I wonder if there any substitutes to the methyl hydrate?


----------



## klr4evr (Jan 13, 2015)

Old thread but I had this exact problem last winter and am still looking for a cable. I tried making a new end with no success. Took it to a few shops but again no success getting it fixed.

I finally fixed it very simply myself and it works just fine. I found a heavy duty ring terminal and crimped it on the end of the cable. I then drilled another hole in the handle so I could insert a bolt through it and the ring terminal. Fixed for about 25¢.

.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for giving us that pointer on how to fix the cable. Would you be able to post a picture or two of your fix?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Is that a gas-assist strut that holds up the folding section? Or, is it a spring of some sort? 

Awesome fabrication sir. Well done.


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

it ended up being a barrel with screws clamping the cable 90 degrees to the cable. works good


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Thanks for giving us that pointer on how to fix the cable. Would you be able to post a picture or two of your fix?


here is is


----------

